
Air pollution is sending tiny magnetic particles into your brain - Cozumel
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2104654-air-pollution-is-sending-tiny-magnetic-particles-into-your-brain/
======
Cozumel
'Traffic fumes go to your head. Tiny specks of metal in exhaust gases seem to
fly up our noses and travel into our brains, where they may contribute to
Alzheimer’s disease. Iron nanoparticles were already known to be present in
the brain – but they were thought to come from the iron naturally found in our
bodies, derived from food. Now a closer look at their structure suggests the
particles mostly come from air pollution sources, like traffic fumes and coal
burning. The findings are a smoking gun, says Barbara Maher of Lancaster
University in the UK.'

